# Show Supplies



## Uma (Aug 26, 2010)

What do you have in your tack box or what are some of your favorite grooming or tack cleaning products?


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

My most favorite products/items:
Ultra Highlighter gel or baby oil gel
World champion pepi
ultra hoof polish enhancer
hair gel and hair spray
Cowboy magic Detangler gel
I cannot show without any of these items 

For tack I love:
Murphy's Oil soap
Veg oil
neats foot oil
weaver quick wipes (GREAT to get all the dust off right before entering the ring)


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

I love using Cowboy Magic Green Spot Remover! It helps alot when your in a hurry!


----------



## Livy (Mar 12, 2011)

Shapley's No. 1 Light Oil! I use it all the time! Works amazingly on manes, tails, & forelocks and also for a great shine on your horse's coat


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

Miracle Groom, works for touch ups after a bath for grooming on show day.


----------

